
Ask HN: Do you use amphetamines to enhance your coding performance? - jdefr89
Personally I am prescribed VyVanse which a long acting amphetamine. I have Pure-O (a type of OCD) along with ADD which sometimes causes me to be in my own little world, a space cadet in class. When programming I generally don't need to take my amphetamines, only for boring mental work do I need it. However, it does help me a little bit more with my coding, I make less mistakes and my memory is a bit improved. How many of you use Amphetamines or other drugs for programming or other intellectual heavy tasks (math or something)?
======
wagemanh4x
Didn't you ask this same question a few days ago? I seem to recall that this
same query was previously displayed on HN.

I take amphetamines because it is part of the medication that has been
prescribed to me by a doctor for ADHD. I take my medication because it is nigh
impossible for me to do anything that I am not interested in for more than
five seconds. The unceasing flow of ideas and internal stimuli that I generate
by thinking can be rather bothersome as well. Life is difficult when you are
thinking of a solution to a problem, designing parts of software systems and
considering the best approach to dealing with someone you had a tiff with (and
more) all while you are supposed to be listening to your current boss, wife,
lover etc. Life becomes more difficult when you forget everything you are
supposed to be doing because you cannot pay attention long enough to finish
the three second task you meant to finish five seconds ago because you forgot
what that task was.

The beneficial effect of taking my medication is that I am better able to
write code that I am not interested in writing, give closer attention to
detail and generally operate like a human being without ADHD would operate.
There is more to ADHD than just lack of focus. Lack of focus and all of the
other things, lack of organization, forgetfulness, fidgeting, non-sequitur
outbursts in conversation, lack of follow through... All of those things are
why I take my medication and also the reason that I stopped listening to other
people telling me that I should stop taking meds.

I do not think anyone should take amphetamines for any other reason than a
real medical condition. I have no idea why they would want to. When I took
dexedrine for the first two weeks I felt like hell. I switched to an XR
dexedrine and I feel much better.

I know that adderall and dex are really popular with college kids to help them
study. I have had people ask me if I would give them my medication, I guess
they do not know or do not care that giving narcotic meds to people who do not
have a prescription is illegal...

To each their own I guess. If you want to take drugs to code that is your
deal. Why not just code without the meds if you can? I wish I could.

I guess I got a little ranty here. Sorry about that.

